# Bully gets WRECKED.



## Faine (Mar 14, 2011)

I love this. I hate bullies man. No one deserves to get picked on no matter what.


----------



## Daiephir (Mar 14, 2011)

My god!! He's so awesome!!!  He should've piledrivered him


----------



## Soubi7string (Mar 14, 2011)

Faine said:


> I love this. I hate bullies man. No one deserves to get picked on no matter what.




L-M-FUCKING F-A-O


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 14, 2011)

Holy fucking shit 

I'm always the guy that steps in and stops that kinda shit, but he fucking DESTROYED that kid...wow.


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 14, 2011)

The kid had it coming... that guy was like 3 times his body mass.


----------



## Origin (Mar 14, 2011)

Without a hint of comedy, I ask: what the FUCK did that rail-thin child think was going to happen taking on someone easily twice his size?!?

And then, with comedy: ....PPPPPHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
It's nice to see little jackasses get merked before they can become a serious problem to an innocent's psyche. It's not fun to have assholes on you day and night.

Though seeing how the tiny one handled it I hope he's not damaged of course.


----------



## Faine (Mar 14, 2011)

Even though the bully is an asshole, I'm still glad his legs didnt break after that. If I was there I would've let him learn his lesson at least, before breaking up the fight.


----------



## Soubi7string (Mar 14, 2011)

Origin said:


> Though seeing how the tiny one handled it I hope he's not damaged of course.



whatever damage was caused to him he deserves, even if it is brain damage or something of the like.


----------



## Tones (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't think I ever said OH MY GOD any louder


----------



## Faine (Mar 14, 2011)

I think the video got removed already


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 14, 2011)

Seen this like 10 times over the last 12 hours.

Best. Piece. Of justice. On fucking tape.

I want to go and add the kid (Casey is his name) and just be real chummy with him haha.

I rage everytime at the end when the guy approaches Casey as if he could justify stepping him out.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 14, 2011)

The video was apparently removed right after I loaded it 

I don't know what that kid was thinking:


KingAenarion said:


> The kid had it coming... that guy was like 3 times his body mass.


This

That was brutal.  I have a feeling there was probably more to this... 2 sides to every story and all that, but if this about sums it up then






Related, it looks like this kid grew up, eh?


----------



## Faine (Mar 14, 2011)

Well that video got taken down from youtube, anyone know any sweet vids of other bullies tasting justice?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 14, 2011)

Mute video, listen to this.


----------



## Tones (Mar 14, 2011)

got it


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 14, 2011)

Facebook


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 14, 2011)

Login | Facebook
And the video is here, for anyone who missed out.
EDIT: Damn 's


----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 14, 2011)

Reminds me of this. Don't harass extraordinarily patient ex-soldiers:


----------



## JamesM (Mar 14, 2011)

Badass.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 14, 2011)

that was awesome


----------



## Gamba (Mar 14, 2011)

awesome, just awesome


----------



## leandroab (Mar 14, 2011)

HOOOOOLY SHIT!


OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THAT'S SO FUCKING AMAZING!!!!!!!!! 


Seriously! Fuck them bullys!


----------



## jymellis (Mar 14, 2011)

the minute he hit the ground i would have kicked his eyes shut


----------



## Encephalon5 (Mar 14, 2011)

holy hell. I actually did the open mouth hand on facebigeyes thing. damn dude


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 14, 2011)

as a tall guy i remember these little guys who thought they were hot shit and had a fast, big mouth. They never really got their asses kicked because they employed the services of bigger dumber bullies. But that is exactly what i would have LOVED to do to so many people growing up.

little fucker had it coming


----------



## MikeH (Mar 14, 2011)

Saw this earlier. So fucking funny and well deserved. Little shit shouldn't have been a dick.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 14, 2011)

That kid just looks like a bitch. The other kid should have kicked his ass just for looking like that and thinking he could attack anything.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 14, 2011)

I plan on watching this many many times, so fucking glorious.
little cunt had it coming, good on the big guy!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 15, 2011)

I love that he didn't just clock the dude for being a pesky little imp. He fuckin' went all Undertaker on his ass.


----------



## The Reverend (Mar 15, 2011)

This kid is obviously justice incarnate.


----------



## malufet (Mar 15, 2011)

Never underestimate fat guys, they have crazy power but they easily gas. lol


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 15, 2011)

From what I've heard the big kid got suspended and the lil twat got off(minus injuries). But it could be all crap.


----------



## Taylor2 (Mar 15, 2011)

heavy7-665 said:


> From what I've heard the big kid got suspended and the lil twat got off(minus injuries). But it could be all crap.



If that were true then the parents could get the school in a lot of trouble.

Bullying is serious, and should be treated as such.

Little kid got what he deserved.


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 15, 2011)

This happened at a school here in Sydney, The skinny shit got 20 days suspension and the big fella got 4 days suspension... Which is bullshit!

The big fella has probably taken that sort of shit day after day for god knows how long and then when he stands up for himself he gets a kick in the arse as well.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 15, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> This happened at a school here in Sydney, The skinny shit got 20 days suspension and the big fella got 4 days suspension... Which is bullshit!
> 
> The big fella has probably taken that sort of shit day after day for god knows how long and then when he stands up for himself he gets a kick in the arse as well.




Eh, I look at it more as he got a vacation. The worst part of being suspended is how pissed your parents are, and I doubt that big kid's parents were at all mad at him.


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Eh, I look at it more as he got a vacation. The worst part of being suspended is how pissed your parents are, and I doubt that big kid's parents were at all mad at him.



I've been suspended too... So I know what it's like! 

I don't know how they treat bullying in schools over in the US... But here in AUS this is how they treat EVERY case of bullying... They never want to hear about it until it gets to this stage and when it does they both get in trouble because, A) The skinny shit was the bully and B) Casey (the big fella) retaliated.

Well Duh! If someone is punching you, You're not exactly going to stand there and let them keep hitting you.

[rant/]

Sorry for the rant, It's just shit like this pisses me off!


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 15, 2011)

This had me in tears when I saw it!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 15, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> I've been suspended too... So I know what it's like!
> 
> I don't know how they treat bullying in schools over in the US... But here in AUS this is how they treat EVERY case of bullying... They never want to hear about it until it gets to this stage and when it does they both get in trouble because, A) The skinny shit was the bully and B) Casey (the big fella) retaliated.
> 
> ...



Thats how it seems to be here. The school won't do much until it gets way bad. ASKING a bully to stop picking on fellow students isn't going to stop them. 

Hopefully it ends the way my bully went down in 6th grade. He realized he picked on one too many people.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't know why I knew that would be an Australian video before I even watched it, a lot of fights get filmed here. I used to see many situations like this, little shits trying to take on guys twice their size, then getting raped from it.


----------



## timbaline (Mar 15, 2011)

I had that same kinda situation back in elementary school and middle school. I was a really short kid, so people would try to pick on me. They would only pick on me once... They didn't know I had been doing Muay Thai for a few years back then. Best thing is I never got in trouble, I had the pleasure of kicking ass, and beating the bullies.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 15, 2011)

So Casey(The reincarnation of Thor the fuckin Thunder God) needs to get older and tgake it pro.


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 15, 2011)

He has obviously been watching WWF wrestling matches and practicing the moves on his pillow!


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 15, 2011)

Comeuppance is my favorite thing on this earth, I swear to fucking god. That video was ace.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 15, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> He has obviously been watching WWF wrestling matches and practicing the moves on his pillow!



It weighs more than the punk


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 15, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> I've been suspended too... So I know what it's like!
> 
> I don't know how they treat bullying in schools over in the US... But here in AUS this is how they treat EVERY case of bullying... They never want to hear about it until it gets to this stage and when it does they both get in trouble because, A) The skinny shit was the bully and B) Casey (the big fella) retaliated.
> 
> ...



Me too dude.

I had guys throwing shit at me and my small group of friends for about a week, we told the teachers; nothing. Then they came and started mouthing off so we told teachers; nothing. Then they came up and one of them _jumped_ one of my friends, so I grabbed him, stomped on his ingrowing toenail, punched him in the face three times, then threw him head first down a hill while his other mates started attacking us.

We both got suspended.


----------



## malufet (Mar 15, 2011)

I got bullied once so I joined a gang then nobody would touch me anymore. You just have to endure a little hazing, it's not that bad. lol


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 15, 2011)

malufet said:


> I got bullied once so I joined a gang then nobody would touch me anymore. You just have to endure a little hazing, it's not that bad. lol



You're a cage fighter anyway, aren't you?


----------



## Faine (Mar 15, 2011)

I wish I was a sick mma fighter like mayhem haha


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 15, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> Reminds me of this. Don't harass extraordinarily patient ex-soldiers:




And what did we learn? You can push and slap all you want, but do not fuck with that man's trashcan or you will get dropped.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 15, 2011)

Who saw the "Hard Lad Get's KO'd"? The mature gentleman used a impromptu wing chun stance and jabbed palm to the face. If you want to defend yourself, I could show you guys in person all the stuff, but it's tricky here, obviously.

Fighting has changed in recent years, with the popularisation of Brazilian Ju Jitsu (choke holds/sleeper holds etc.). Striking has changed, too.

Real life fights often go to the ground, as amateurs fall over, hold onto the other person and both end up dirty.

Top Tips:

1. ALWAYS stand one large step away. This is for your lawyer. If they want to hit you, they step, leading with the same foot/arm they will punch with, generally, with unskilled men.
2. Take your lead arm (strongest for punching) and push it out, direct from the centre of your body. This is your guard, keep it up. When they step, intercept with the guard straight to the temple. EZ.

Once you have the "opening" as in, "Argh, I just got hit, all I can see is sky..." then you can work with that man.

The rest is up to you... I should say no more.

In all the adult fights I've been in, I've used my skills to give people a "stern TALKING to", as I don't have to worry about them, just their minions scurrying around, which are always the real threat. There is ALWAYS a minion, stoking the protagonist, provoking and cajolling them to shame themselves and get people hurt. Be it a girlfriend (the worst) or an idiot pushing his friend's "head in an oven". That's what bullying is about: tribal acceptance/overcoming personal morality for group consensus/giving up personal choices to the power of the group. 



So far as self defence, Wing Chun is an excellent choice. It's brutal, savage and always controlled... So if a lesson is all that is needed, that is all that is given. Hence, Martial ART.

If it's good enough for Bruce Lee..... etc. etc. etc.




The reason I've posted this is I believe EVERYONE should know basic self defence... An armed society is a polite society. It should be used to heal the (temporarily?) mentally unbalanced, by giving the confidence to talk the situation to peaceful resolution.

I haven't picked violent videos for this as it IS NOT THE POINT. Just honest and respectful ones. All great Sifu and Sensei (teachers) speak on BALANCE and Harmony. To carry this burden of knowledge is to make a choice: will you be just?

Enjoy!





Kids are the cruelest of all creatures.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 15, 2011)

As much as I back the kid for wailing on that little shit, I can see why the school suspended him. He almost killed that kid, and to ignore that would be very irresponsible on the school's behalf. They probably should have suspended the other kid too, but if he had to go to hospital like he most likely did, how would the school have looked for suspending a kid in hospital?


----------



## Dan (Mar 15, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> As much as I back the kid for wailing on that little shit, I can see why the school suspended him. He almost killed that kid, and to ignore that would be very irresponsible on the school's behalf. They probably should have suspended the other kid too, but if he had to go to hospital like he most likely did, how would the school have looked for suspending a kid in hospital?



Ahh Ross, always the voice of reason . I used to be in that position a lot seen as i was the tall skinny kid and never really stood up for myself. You get a lot of shit man and you can only take so much. Good on him i say, kids like that need to be taught a lesson and he he had broken his neck what would he have learned? Thats right, dont be such a dick to other kids, as one day it might bite you back in the ass.

I know we live in a civillised society nowadays but sometimes shit like this needs to happen to make people realise that inevitably it is survival of the fittest. If i hadn't have gone ape shit on a guy back in high school who taunted me day in day out for near on 2 years people wouldn't have left me alone and gave me some goddamn respect .


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 15, 2011)

I by no means back the way the school responded, but I can understand it. I've been the subject of bullying myself but I tend to deal with things quickly verbally and say some dark shit to scare them. People do need to be taught a lesson, but I think when someone almost dies you have to draw the line somewhere. We need to know what is a reasonable way to respond to someone giving you grief. If that little kid ended up in a wheelchair or some shit then I would lose all respect for the big kid. I'm sorry to say that, but you have to deal with things in the right way. Thats a lesson he has to learn as well as the one that brat did.

Like I said, I've always been bullied a lot. I've lashed out a couple of times and never hurt anyone really. I control myself, and say some shit about how I banged their mum into oblivion and then they shut up. Self control is as important a lesson as not being a bully. That said, being the pessimistic and bitter bastard I am nowadays, if I got into a fight now I'd probably kill someone.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 15, 2011)

when i was a kid there was bullying but not as much. see we did NOT get in trouble for fighting. maybe an i.s.s. (in school suspension) but that was about it. and if you where able to put off the fight till after school. you just walked across the street cuz it was not on school property.

hell in 3 seperate schools i went to, you could settle differences in the gym with boxing gloves and no one got in trouble.


----------



## FYP666 (Mar 15, 2011)

Pisschrist said:


> View attachment 19354
> 
> 
> This had me in tears when I saw it!



Oh man, this made my day  

Other than that, the video is epic. I'm so glad that the kid stood up for himself


----------



## Cabinet (Mar 15, 2011)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> I can beat the shit out of you.



Would've been enough for me


----------



## Variant (Mar 15, 2011)

Faine said:


> I love this. I hate bullies man. No one deserves to get picked on no matter what.




I would have curb planted those two little bitches standing there giggling too, not to mention the camera tool.  The only thing that's worse than a pussy bully like that kid are other people who think guys like him are fucking cool and basically give him a reason to be a cunt in the first place. Evolve you fucking monkeys.


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 15, 2011)

Variant said:


> I would have curb planted those two little bitches standing there giggling too, not to mention the camera tool.  The only thing that's worse than a pussy bully like that kid are other people who think guys like him are fucking cool and basically give him a reason to be a cunt in the first place. Evolve you fucking monkeys.





I'm sick of shit like this happening and nothing being done to curb the assholes perpetuating it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 15, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> If that little kid ended up in a wheelchair or some shit then I would lose all respect for the big kid. I'm sorry to say that, but you have to deal with things in the right way. Thats a lesson he has to learn as well as the one that brat did.



Yeah?

The smaller kid came off worse physically, but I imagine the bully felt guilty and came off worse emotionally.

It's all very well saying that you should deal with things calmly, but when someone is punching you in the face and literally provoking a response, that goes straight out the window.

The short kid got exactly what he asked for.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 15, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah?
> 
> The smaller kid came off worse physically, but I imagine the bully felt guilty and came off worse emotionally.
> 
> ...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 15, 2011)

whoa... that was incredibly manly for such a young kid 

i'm not sure what the "right" way to handle the situation is... i think that's kind of left up to the individuals involved. 

to be honest, i might have body slammed him too. getting suspended really isn't *that* big a deal especially if it means ppl will leave you the fuck alone when you come back.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 15, 2011)

little kids name is ritchard gale. google search will bring back his facebook, home phone number and home addy


----------



## KingAenarion (Mar 15, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> As much as I back the kid for wailing on that little shit, I can see why the school suspended him. He almost killed that kid, and to ignore that would be very irresponsible on the school's behalf. They probably should have suspended the other kid too, but if he had to go to hospital like he most likely did, how would the school have looked for suspending a kid in hospital?



Well the question is being raised whether or not under Australian law they had the right to do so.

The big kid, Casey, had reasonable grounds to defend himself. Even if only the video is taken as evidence

It is somewhat evident that these two have had interactions before now by the way the kid approaches him. The big guy after multiple attacks and trying to stop the little cunt from punching him, attacks him once in a decisive blow. He does not continue to attack or lose control. He is not aggravated or appearing to be aggressive. His blow was single decisive and self defensive. He had no evidence whatsoever that the little kid was going to stop, and he had every right to be where he was. Yes he could have just walked away, but I doubt that would have solved the problem in any way, because it would have just happened again.

The school in reality should have done nothing. If the parents had asked them to press charges, well then the big kids parents could have pressed charges for multiple accounts of assault...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 15, 2011)

The problem is that the school probably feels a heavy obligation to do "something." The two kids were under the care of the school and I think the real issue is that it's the responsibility of the school to be vigilant and assure that things don't escalate to the point they did in the video... 

Obviously you can't stop them all, but tell that to the parents


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 15, 2011)

jymellis said:


> little kids name is ritchard gale. google search will bring back his facebook, home phone number and home addy



Jym, you're an evil bastard and that's why I like you


----------



## jymellis (Mar 15, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Jym, you're an evil bastard and that's why I like you


 
i would have posted it all but then i would be against the rules. telling you how to find his info is just kinda bending them.


----------



## Mr Violence (Mar 15, 2011)

The body slam is obviously badass but the most badass part, to me, is how he just takes 2 straight punches to the face and stares that kid down. It's like he's saying, "You have very few more chances to realize how big of a mistake this is."

If I right hooked someone on the button and they just stared at me for it, that's where I cash in my chips.

I know the little shit probably just assumed Casey wouldn't do anything, but man, I've never seen justice served so well.

I just don't get how anyone can side with the little dude on any level. If he broke his neck, I really still don't see any sympathy for him. Would you walk up to a sleeping bear and punch it in the face? Then when it growls at you as a warning, keep punching it and provoking it?

This kid got exactly what he deserved.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 15, 2011)

Mr Violence said:


> If I right hooked someone on the button and they just stared at me for it, that's where I cash in my chips.


 
This... Since when do bullies go after ppl bigger than them anyway? When the video first started I thought the little kid was going to be the one getting bullied


----------



## jymellis (Mar 15, 2011)

Mr Violence said:


> If I right hooked someone on the button and they just stared at me for it, that's where I cash in my chips.
> 
> .


 
i have a rule. if im gonna hit someone theres alot more than 1 coming.


----------



## leandroab (Mar 15, 2011)

jymellis said:


> i have a rule. if im gonna hit someone theres alot more than 1 coming.



Mofukka!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 15, 2011)

I felt proud that Casey slammed that jerk, maybe because he did something I was to scared to do in school to some people who bullied me.

So what if the little shit got injured? serves him right for picking on people and acting like a dick, that would of thought him a lesson for the rest of his life as I'm sure he would of picking on Casey had he not defended himself and we don't know how long Casey has been picked on before this video came out.


----------



## Mr Violence (Mar 15, 2011)

The one other thing that bothers me towards people expressing sympathy toward the little dude: Regardless of the fact that he had no chance in this fight, he still PUNCHED SOMEONE IN THE FACE OVER AND OVER without expecting repercussions.

However ineffective he may be, he punched someone in the face. I'm sorry, but if someone punches me in the face, even once, I'm going to do everything within my power to make sure they are on the ground and not getting up before I walk away from that one. I may not win, but that shit does NOT fly. They aren't jabs or anything, he gave the first punch his all. People are whining about how Casey could've killed him. No shit, but Casey only acted after he realized the provocation was not going to end. He could've thrown him off the roof of a building and I would've been on Casey's side.

Maybe that's harsh, but  more for ya.


----------



## kmanick (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't believe I didn't get a chance to see the video
it is posted anywhere else??

****edit found it here*****
http://www.sportsgrid.com/media/vid...nizer-goes-viral-media-firestorm-clouds-form/


----------



## kmanick (Mar 15, 2011)

Mr Violence said:


> The one other thing that bothers me towards people expressing sympathy toward the little dude: Regardless of the fact that he had no chance in this fight, he still PUNCHED SOMEONE IN THE FACE OVER AND OVER without expecting repercussions.
> 
> However ineffective he may be, he punched someone in the face. I'm sorry, but if someone punches me in the face, even once, I'm going to do everything within my power to make sure they are on the ground and not getting up before I walk away from that one. I may not win, but that shit does NOT fly. They aren't jabs or anything, he gave the first punch his all. People are whining about how Casey could've killed him. No shit, but Casey only acted after he realized the provocation was not going to end. He could've thrown him off the roof of a building and I would've been on Casey's side.
> 
> Maybe that's harsh, but  more for ya.


 
^^^ this EXACTLY!
why do we so easily dismiss bad behavior if the consequences are
potentially devastating to the "perpetrator"
you go and pucnch someone in the face be prepared to get your ass handed to you. Period.
You brak into someones house to rob them, be prepared to get your ass shot


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 15, 2011)

Casey Heynes Bully Slapdown


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 15, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah?
> 
> The smaller kid came off worse physically, but I imagine the bully felt guilty and came off worse emotionally.
> 
> ...


 
Oh I completely agree, when you get caught up in the moment its difficult to control yourself. I'm not really taking either side here, as I am certainly behind the guy sticking up for himself, but I also think he went a bit OTT with it. The kid has hopefully learnt a lesson, but I hope that big one now realises his strength and knows how to deal properly with situations like this in the future. The whole 'someone hurts you, hurt em even more' attitude is unhealthy and ultimately puts you on the same level as them. I've seen countless people get provoked by shitheads they could wipe the floor with, but instead of doing so they deal with them effectively and efficiently while causing minimal harm to either of them. It makes them a bigger man at the end of the day and you get more respect doing it that way.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 15, 2011)

Great thread!



Mr Violence said:


> It's like he's saying, "You have very few more chances to realize how big of a mistake this is."
> 
> If I right hooked someone on the button and they just stared at me for it, that's where I cash in my chips.



That's exactly how I handled my last 'fight'. Granted, it was way (WAY) back in 1994, and both the kid trying to fight me and I were about 14 years old. Anyway, he (and 5 of his friends) cornered me after school one day and he started pushing me, accusing me of 'talking shit' about him behind his back (I didn't.. until that moment I truly thought he was a friend..). I've been doing my best to stay non-violent since I was very, very young.

I kept saying "I'm not gonna fight you, Dude." and still he kept shoving me.

Finally, he threw a punch. Caught me square on the right side of my face, jaw/cheek. I just stood there and looked at him. His eyes got big like a cartoon character. His friends started laughing and shouting the typical 'oh shit!' stuff. 

After shaking off his brief bewilderment, he threw a second punch, this time really putting some gusto into it. I could tell, because he put a lot more of his upper body into the punch, and he let out a very loud grunt as he did it.

"UNH!!" He shouted, as he caught me in the same spot on the right side of my face.

Still, I stood there, just staring at him. His friends became silent. I didn't say anything, but I was thinking "That's twice. Care to try for a third?"

Apparently, he didn't. He walked away, and he never gave me any shit again.

I'm not necessarily saying it was/is a good strategy. I do sometimes wonder why I didn't strike back at the guy. Still, good strategy or not, it definitely worked. I never got fucked with again by him or anyone else at that school.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 15, 2011)

I've always been bullied for the way I look, but I have avoided every fight I've been in thanks to running my mouth or some shit. Thats not to say I don't wish I had knocked all those fuckheads out, but I rise above that shit. It send more of a messege to people that you don't care when you say some clever insult back and walk away. If someone hit me I'd obviously defend myself, but that would purely be getting myself into a situation where I control things, like a headlock or some shit.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm a skinny guy and I grew up in a very Sketchy area of St. Louis. My tactic: make big friends. 

It's worked thus far. I have a tendency to speak my mind a little too openly and I'm still alive.


----------



## liamh (Mar 15, 2011)

That kid is a legend, love the fact that he justs walks away when he a lot of people would have just gone crazy


----------



## ROAR (Mar 15, 2011)

The Casey - Encyclopedia Dramatica


Because he's the hero St. Mary's North deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So we'll hunt him because he can take it. Because he's not our hero. He's a silent guardian, a watchful protector. A dark knight.


----------



## ddtonfire (Mar 15, 2011)

Concerning the little kid, I wonder if he really learned a lesson or if he'd be out for revenge somehow?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 15, 2011)

ROAR said:


> The Casey - Encyclopedia Dramatica
> 
> 
> Because he's the hero St. Mary's North deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So we'll hunt him because he can take it. Because he's not our hero. He's a silent guardian, a watchful protector. A dark knight.


----------



## lobee (Mar 15, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> Concerning the little kid, I wonder if he really learned a lesson or if he'd be out for revenge somehow?



I'm just being cynical, but he, and other bullies who've seen this, probably learned to only bully people smaller than they are. Because there will always be bullies, unfortunately.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Mar 15, 2011)

lobee said:


> I'm just being cynical, but he, and other bullies who've seen this, probably learned to only bully people smaller than they are. Because there will always be bullies, unfortunately.



Then I guess Casey must take this on the road.


----------



## simulclass83 (Mar 15, 2011)

ROAR said:


> The Casey - Encyclopedia Dramatica



"He then proceeded to hoist the Rat up in to the air, pausing briefly to savor the smell of fear, before slamming the Rat down with enough force to destroy the other half of Japan."


----------



## Stealth7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is a facebook page dedicated to Casey! Join and show support!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Casey-Heynes/196106643745318


----------



## Razzy (Mar 15, 2011)

Ritchard Gale aka the biggest fagot(info


----------



## metal_sam14 (Mar 15, 2011)

Victim of school bullying a web hero | News.com.au

didnt know this was australian, cool


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 15, 2011)

Fucking. Hectic.


----------



## MTech (Mar 15, 2011)

It's like everybody post ridiculous/hilarious youtube video day or something..put up this one a bit ago pretty funny.


----------



## Faine (Mar 15, 2011)

wow, id be embarrased as shit. but seriously


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 15, 2011)

MTech said:


> It's like everybody post ridiculous/hilarious youtube video day or something..put up this one a bit ago pretty funny.





prolly wouldnt have happened if he wore a fucking belt and kept his damn pants up for once 

EDIT: i guess he DOES have a belt, maybe its broken


----------



## groph (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah I'm with Vampire on this one. I'm in no way condemning Casey for *ruining the other kid's shit*, but it seems like an incidence where anger got the best of him. Cause really, it looked like that kid got dropped on his neck. If he was older and therefore heavier, he might have had his neck broken. 

It satisfies your vengeful side to see this kind of thing, especially if you've gone through it yourself. I've been thrown to the ground once but it didn't hurt in the slightest bit and the bully fucked off because I didn't give him the time of day. I've been picked on the odd time here and there verbally, but I've never been seriously bullied. Maybe if I was then I wouldn't have this opinion.

The point is, when you're pissed off, you're not in a state of mind to make a decision. It sucks that Casey was bullied so much and that little kid was unfortunate that he made the choice to pick on someone who is capable of literally piledriving him onto hard concrete, but in a more perfect, sunshine and lollipops world, Casey would have roundhouse punched that little shit in the jaw and ended it that way, or just kept taking the punches, proving to the other kid that he's invincible in comparison. I think it speaks volumes of someone who will stand there and take the shit and keep taking it and never back down no matter what. He's behaving out of mercy towards someone who needs to learn that lesson. Of course, young kids probably don't have that kind of moral development and sometimes a good piledriving is all they need to think twice about things. I just hope little rat boy doesn't harbor a grudge and end up forming a gang in his later years. Then Casey is in serious trouble. That's what gets to me about youth gangs. If a "gangster" picks a fight with you, you can either choose not to fight and either A) get the shit beaten out of you or B) he'll walk off, either way he controls the situation. Or, you can fight and if you lose, you'll have gotten the shit beaten out of you and probably robbed, or if you win you have to constantly watch your back because you're probably going to get jumped by his boys in a few days and you could get stabbed. At that age, boys are plain dangerous since they're chock full of testosterone and a misplaced sense of bravado and group membership. Teenage gangsters are like small scale terrorists.

I happen to know a few guys who could definitely hold their own in most fights, I have some serious "back," in other words but calling up said "back" would just escalate things even more.

Totally went way off topic there. But yeah, Casey probably overreacted but I'm sure he was more pissed off than he's ever been in his life. That little rat shit is probably the hugest bastard on the planet so I didn't feel sorry for him as he limped away and I would probably vomit if his parents won any lawsuits against Casey's family. You should be allowed to defend yourself. The system won't take care of everybody. The real problem is violence.


----------



## aslsmm (Mar 15, 2011)

that kid casey did nothing wrong. i got jumped by a sophmore, his friend and his girlfriend when i was a seinor in highschool. i had been bullied all through out high school. when they first started to hit me i grabbed her hair and punched right in the face. then i handled the other two boys rather easily. despite the fight being three on one i got suspended with the rest of them. i was also warned that if i got in another fight id be expelled. then the super told me that i am never ever to lay my hands on a girl. what horse shit. if she was man enough to jump in there then she is man enough to get hit. 

all in all the situation got worse from there and luckily we moved fr my dads work shortly after i graduated. aparently she was related to some of the town mucky mucks and we were getting harrased daily and the police did nothing cause i "hit a girl".. its the same situation with this kid. the adults in the schools know who is picked on. they know whos invisable and who are the bullies. they simply dont care enough to do anything about it. 



sometimes violence is the answer.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 15, 2011)

Can someone post a working link to said video? Seems youtube took it off cause it had too much hate speech or something?


----------



## aslsmm (Mar 15, 2011)

metal_sam14 said:


> Victim of school bullying a web hero | News.com.au
> 
> didnt know this was australian, cool


 
use this link mindcrime


----------



## Faine (Mar 15, 2011)

aslsmm said:


> sometimes violence is the answer.



In which case it's a solution. But I agree sometimes violence is just the answer, pain and simple lol.


----------



## MFB (Mar 16, 2011)

My mom watched the video at the same time I did and was fucking MORTIFIED while I laughed my ass off. She was actually GLAD that Casey is getting a longer suspension than douche-kid who couldn't back his shit up and gets his ass wrecked.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 16, 2011)

heres the videos for those who missed it:
Pint-Sized Bully Pays the Price When Victim Fights Back - KFOR


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 16, 2011)

MFB said:


> My mom watched the video at the same time I did and was fucking MORTIFIED while I laughed my ass off. She was actually GLAD that Casey is getting a longer suspension than douche-kid who couldn't back his shit up and gets his ass wrecked.


As little offense as possible, but that's a stupid position for her to have.

And I read somewhere that Casey was suspended for 4 days and munchkin was suspended for 21 days. I don't remember where though.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 16, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> As little offense as possible, but that's a stupid position for her to have.
> 
> And I read somewhere that Casey was suspended for 4 days and munchkin was suspended for 21 days. I don't remember where though.




most links i read are saying that casey got suspended for a day-5 days, while the bully just walked without even a 'slap on the wrist'


----------



## highlordmugfug (Mar 16, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> most links i read are saying that casey got suspended for a day-5 days, while the bully just walked without even a 'slap on the wrist'


Videos Posted by Ritchard Gale got what all bullies should get: Bully Boy&#039;s Mum Speaks Out "My Son Got What He Deserved" [HQ] | Facebook
The bullies mom said he got what he deserved. 

I can't find where I saw that, the video is was on is gone now. :|


----------



## malufet (Mar 16, 2011)

found this street fighter themed bully beatdown. lol


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kpu31wZ8MHw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## MFB (Mar 16, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> Videos Posted by Ritchard Gale got what all bullies should get: Bully Boy&#039;s Mum Speaks Out "My Son Got What He Deserved" [HQ] | Facebook
> The bullies mom said he got what he deserved.
> 
> I can't find where I saw that, the video is was on is gone now. :|



OK, up until this post I had been hearing the same thing as soliloquy, in that, "bully" kid got 2 days suspension and HIS parents were suing the school and shit for what happened, while Casey got double that and was one of the ones being sued.

This now changes that and all is right


----------



## GazPots (Mar 16, 2011)

That video was fucking kick ass.


Supreme amounts of ownage in that one. 



Also, that Bull Beatdown vid was genius. Guy got served.


----------



## Blind Theory (Mar 17, 2011)

Talk about reverse David and Goliath in every possible manner.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 20, 2011)

The legend speaks;


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 20, 2011)

dude had that coming.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 20, 2011)

Won't let me edit.  here's a link that works.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 20, 2011)

The most satisfying thing is seeing the little shit getting up and hobbling around like a twat after the body slam... I bet his mates were taken by surprise!

I've been bullied, a lot, in the past and that video basically encapsulates exactly what I want to do to every single heartless cunt that picks on anyone else.

I could re-watch and re-watch this footage for days. It warms my heart to know that someone finally has the balls to stand up to these little pricks. The little kid was lucky to get away with relatively light injuries but I wish he'd been more... broken than he was.


----------



## Thep (Mar 20, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> The most satisfying thing is seeing the little shit getting up and hobbling around like a twat after the body slam... I bet his mates were taken by surprise!
> 
> I've been bullied, a lot, in the past and that video basically encapsulates exactly what I want to do to every single heartless cunt that picks on anyone else.
> 
> I could re-watch and re-watch this footage for days. It warms my heart to know that someone finally has the balls to stand up to these little pricks. The little kid was lucky to get away with relatively light injuries but I wish he'd been more... broken than he was.



 They're just kids. You act as if they are committing genocide. 

I dont really recall any life-scarring memories of myself being bullied, in fact is was probably more the other way around. Once you hit high school and are more concerned about getting pussy, getting a car, and getting into a good college, you grow out of it. If that's not the case than there is a reason for concern, but as far as the video goes, its just an amusing spectacle of childish, playground rough-housing.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 20, 2011)

I hate Bill O'Reilly with the intensity of a thousand neutron stars.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Cabinet (Mar 21, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


>




Holy shit, his teeth are horrible. If I had those things in my face all the time I'd want to throw the kid, too


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 21, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Holy shit, his teeth are horrible. If I had those things in my face all the time I'd want to throw the kid, too



Yeah, that kid does have some giant horse teeth, that's for sure.


----------



## Faine (Mar 21, 2011)

That kids busted.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 21, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


>


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Holy shit, his teeth are horrible. If I had those things in my face all the time I'd want to throw the kid, too


 

Looking at his teeth, I can only imagine his bad breath 


Just a kid you say? Last I read... kids eventually turn into adults!


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 21, 2011)

"Check yo self before you wreck yo self"


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 21, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> If that little kid ended up in a wheelchair or some shit then I would lose all respect for the big kid. I'm sorry to say that, but you have to deal with things in the right way. Thats a lesson he has to learn as well as the one that brat did.


Why? What's he gonna do call 9-1-1? Tell his parents? Tell the school? Come on, you and I both know that shit won't do anything. So what the kid gets a verbal warning or suspension or something big fucking deal, the next day the big kid will get teased by his classmates for being a tattle tale, big fat pussy, or something and you know that verbal bullying is bad, hell cyberbullying has pushed kids to commit suicide. So this kid has to change schools because everyone is making fun of him? Fuck that shit. If that little shit ended up in a wheelchair then he deserved it. It's no different then a grown man defending himself and beating the aggressor to a pulp or a cop defending himself. What do you lose respect for a cop that gets gun pulled out on him, do you expect them to talk their way out of a situation. Survival of the fittest and obviously Casey is fit for survival.

And yes I compared a fight between 2 kids to a cop shooting someone for self defense.


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 21, 2011)

I think the "bully" kid is lying. I've talked to my kids (14 & 11) about this. Both boys, both in & out of martial arts, both have tempers. I wouldn't be happy about the outcome of injury to the other kid, but that's only b/c my children have been trained enough to know force limits. I also would NOT be upset at them defending themselves. I've already told them to try to diffuse/de-escalate, but they also know if it comes to defending themselves, I support them 100%.

This reminds me of the pimp that hit his woman at the wrong time:


----------



## Trespass (Mar 23, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> The legend speaks;




Personally, I really enjoy how articulate Casey is. Obviously, I've never met him (and who knows what he's like beyond an edited interview) but his responses are brimming with self-reflection, honesty and direction. 

Every situation is different, but I know in the student culture during my time at a middle school, this act may just give him a lot of respect amongst the student body. On the other hand, he may be ostracized further and in a different way due to the media attention and sheer violence associated with the act. 

I think the worst part of this isn't the fact that it's two kids having some kind of disagreement and fighting, but that the fighting was directly the cause of bullshit mob-think. Immediately, the other kids involved defended that fallen little asshole, without reflecting on the fact he may have just deserved it.

Edit: Got to the end of video where they praise his articulation. Also, teachers, mentors, anti-bullying programs, Kids Help Line are great to have available, but I think the average bullied kid has no confidence in the programs ability to change the situation. Also, culturally, reaching out to these programs is a further sign of "weakness" (unfortunately). Have no idea how to fix that.


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 23, 2011)

Trespass said:


> Every situation is different, but I know in the student culture during my time at a middle school, this act may just give him a lot of respect amongst the student body. On the other hand, he may be ostracized further and in a different way due to the media attention and sheer violence associated with the act.



This is a good point. If I were still at school, and in Casey's class, I'd be in awe and terror of him. I'd probably avoid him just in case I accidentally piss him off (something I am very capable of doing.)



lookralphsbak said:


> Why? What's he gonna do call 0-0-0?



Fixed.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 23, 2011)

lookralphsbak said:


> Why? What's he gonna do call 9-1-1? Tell his parents? Tell the school? Come on, you and I both know that shit won't do anything. So what the kid gets a verbal warning or suspension or something big fucking deal, the next day the big kid will get teased by his classmates for being a tattle tale, big fat pussy, or something and you know that verbal bullying is bad, hell cyberbullying has pushed kids to commit suicide. So this kid has to change schools because everyone is making fun of him? Fuck that shit. If that little shit ended up in a wheelchair then he deserved it. It's no different then a grown man defending himself and beating the aggressor to a pulp or a cop defending himself. What do you lose respect for a cop that gets gun pulled out on him, do you expect them to talk their way out of a situation. Survival of the fittest and obviously Casey is fit for survival.
> 
> And yes I compared a fight between 2 kids to a cop shooting someone for self defense.


 

Okay lets look at it like this.

Casey is a big kid and as he proved he could wipe the floor with the other kid. So, was amost turning him into a paraplegic necessary? No, he could've punched the kid once and diffused the situation immediately. He would've been floored and I doubt he'd go in for another attack as he saw him as an easy target. I'd lose respect for someone defending themselves if they did it in an over the top manner. If you honestly believe a 12 year old kid deserved to end up in a wheelchair for bullying you have issues. 

There are ways with dealing with things, and I think Casey could have controlled himself better. I'm not siding with either of them. I've been bullied all my life, punched in the middle of school for no reason, but I've always dealt with things properly however enraged I might be. Half of the people who have attacked me I could probably have knocked out, but I chose to stand up for myself verbally. So even as the subject of someone who has been in the same situation, I find it hard to agree with his actions. I don't condone violence unless it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have to agree that the big kid went a bit over the top...I was really afraid that the little kid was going to get his neck broken or something.

The thing that strikes me is the backlash against the bully...his face is all over the internet, facebook, the news, random ass places, and even here on SS.org...for god's sake, people got his address and posted private pictures of him online. I fear for his mental stability in the following years, because a majority of people are going to mess with him and the tables will have turned big time. His pwnage is already a meme.

I definitely don't think I would have been able to control myself any better than the big kid, but that was just too much to see.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Mar 23, 2011)

There's too much that video doesn't show, too much for me to make a judgment. If I am to judge based on what I've seen, however, I do not think Casey was justified in retaliating. There's always three sides to every story: your story, my story, and what actually happened. It takes two to tango, and one to walk away.

I've been bullied (more verbally the physically), and the times I lost my cool it only made things worse. Not playing the game has worked for 100% of the time for me.


----------



## Severance (Mar 23, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> The legend speaks;









So that kids dad is the techno viking


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 24, 2011)

First off, good on some of ya people for laughing at the bullies teeth or whatever funny looks he has. Good to see you're all better than him! 


vampiregenocide said:


> If you honestly believe a 12 year old kid deserved to end up in a wheelchair for bullying you have issues.


Despite me approving of a kid retaliating against a bully... This.


----------



## Faine (Mar 24, 2011)

The bully just has a lot of growing up to do, That was a learning process for him. Do I agree that He should've gotten slammed into the ground face first, not necessarily. But do I think he deserved a good awakening call? Yes. No one deserves to be bullied. I'm not gonna go on this whole karma bullshit rant... but Now the bullies gettin the ass end of bullying do you agree? everyone who saw this video is on Casey's side and are shit talking the bully... Honestly I didn't think the video would be blown this far out of proportion around the world...I hope it blows over soon, cuz I actually feel bad for the bully. He got what he deserved. it's over.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, a global media phenomenon. The way I see it, Casey chose to react with a poorly chosen wrestling move and the world understands it in the context of justified violence.

If all kids were shown and trained with some "nice" joint locks, finger locks, pain and control techniques... Civilised violence... His "discussion" with his pint sized abuser would have gone a lot smoother.



The lock in the video is a very effective amount of pain, trust me!!! Just the right amount is controllable, portions come in all sizes and noobs always go for the collar grab.

In the MA Vs. Pimp video, he just got lesson #1 without even paying. Check that move, could save some hospital bills.


I'd rather they put out a message like this: 

In rare circumstances, an increase in testosterone levels can cause uncontrollable feelings, which may lead to actions. Those affected must become able to deal with their body chemistry. This can only be done through successfully overcoming challenging experiences.

For "bullies", a varying amount of fear or respect for their victim may be the case, yet they risk the outbreak of defensive reaction because their "fight or flight" response has not yet been triggered.

By the way, you know what they do to Bulls, don't you? They cut off their balls, turn them into meat and keep only the pedigree ones.

I really hope the media's retelling of Casey's private life won't make parent's lives any harder.


----------

